# The Hamilton Mousems



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Recently (so recently I just got home a few hours ago), I went on a roadtrip. Although it was meant to be business related, I couldn't help but go to a few pet stores and breeders along the way - really shouldn't have done that though!

So here are the new additions for my pet line and possible help with my type line.


----------



## Nadeyjambo1 (May 18, 2013)

Your tan is lovely  x


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Oh my! So cute--rarely see mice that nice-looking in pet-stores where I am. Love the second one!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice mice! Is that last one suspected to be an extremely sooty RY? Or, maybe brindle?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Nice mice! Is that last one suspected to be an extremely sooty RY? Or, maybe brindle?


The very last one? She's a cinnamon


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Cinnamon... of coarse. :doh


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

So yes, we have..
Nyx (Black Tan), Kyanite (Argente), Perignon Rose (Champagne), Nox (Self Black) and Spice? (Pied Cinnamon : She has a spot on her belly)


----------

